
PINE64: It's time to start giving back - petecox
https://www.pine64.org/2019/08/19/its-time-to-start-giving-back/
======
gigatexal
They’re donating all the profit of the pine phone to projects that help make
the phone and build upon it

------
Tepix
The price of the pinephone is amazingly low when compared to similar efforts.
I'm getting one for sure!

------
megous
Nice gesture.

